# trying out `dankung 1632 `tubing



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

got my dankung `1632` tubing and made some small frames for it. band length is 7`` active ( could

be faster and shorter but i`d rather have them last a while ) . bands are tied on with cotton twine and constrictor knots-- used `rayshot` magnetic pouches ,the

way to go with .177 bbs and 1/4 steel cause they are hard to handle and center. have not

had any tubes break yet .. pretty zippy 1/4 steel balls will go through a thin mail order catalog

at 20 feet , bb`s will not . best penetration is with small round lead fishing sinkers , and .22

air gun pellets . these are harder too shoot accurately because they are small , and all your aiming and release errors seem magnified. want to chronograph them for speed soon .

thanks to mr. monkey nipples for letting everyone know about this stuff,

and `old miser ` for his testing -----------frank


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

nice !


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Good work Frank. I like your 'lil ring shooter.*


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

So, is this stuff still worth getting? if just for .177 BB's and 1/4" steel 'target shooting'?

I have found it still listed under the " Model RETUBE " section of their so--called Premium Tubes. It's among the drop-down box selection - $6.00/10m.

For those 'lil ring shooters and such - is it worth it?

What else is there around that 'is' worth it - elastic bands?

[a link to the other discussion for the "hard of remembering" would be handy!...thanks 'sonny!...]


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I haven't used this stuff, but I'm fully sold on my 1/8" rubber tubing I bought from amazon. 5" of doubled 1/8" tubing gives me faster speeds on 3/8" steel than doubled 9" 2040s, but shaves 2-3 pounds off pull weight. I HAVE had a couple failures at the pouch so far, but after a lot of shooting. I'll never go back to 2040s!


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

dogbox--------this tubing is fun to play with for bb` s , 1/4 steel , plastic air soft bb`s , etc. but thats about as big and heavy

as you can get any velocity out of it . doubling it doesn't make any sense cause it s easier to go to bigger tubing .

drawn back to 32`` pull its thinner than uncooked spagetti !!

as `oldmiser said in his tests `texshooter (mr. bill herriman ) `` hygenics`` tubing is better for most

purposes . it will shoot 3/8 steel at good velocities with almost no draw weight , and he sends you a lot cheap.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6830-slingshot-supplies-usa-sales-only/ maybe you could get some one to buy it and send it to

you . back to `1632 ,` buy some it s fun and cheap ---just don`t expect too much out of it --frank


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

As too the 1632 tubing...I have close too 200 shots fired with BB's still seem to be going strong yet..no holes in tubes or wear marks

But in all I like Tex's Hygenic tubing ..best over 500 shots with bb's & going strong (set -up loop tube)...

cople people has said they have over 1000 shots fried off & still going strong.....I gave the 1632 a try out..It is ok stuff...

But for me Tex's tubing will be the answer...really kicks butt with bb's & 1/4" steel.....The BB's fly right thru the soda pop can at 20 feet......Best I can tell ya.......pick up some give it a try...you may like it ..or not..that way you will have a good idea....

So fling some BB'S....~AKAOldmiser


----------

